# Lying about results is bad.



## jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

The MT results are in and I have psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssed

*- This is what happens when you lie about results being released, or that you passed, failed, dog ate your test, etc.*


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

are you serious?

damn this is too early if this is true..

anyways, congrats :claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

We need to see a scanned letter.


----------



## jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

> are you serious?
> damn this is too early if this is true..
> 
> anyways, congrats :claps:


Thanks. I am going to HaWIIIIIIIIIIII to celebrate with my family.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

Is HaWIIII anywhere near Hawaii? j/k


----------



## jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

> We need to see a scanned letter.


I will post my letter when I get it. The results have been uploaded at the Board's site anyways so you may want to check yours.


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 13, 2006)

bull shit. There are no grades posted on the Montana website.


----------



## MattC (Dec 13, 2006)

What a jag. :die:


----------



## frazil (Dec 13, 2006)

:banhim:


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 13, 2006)

Banning's too good for him, killin's too good for him....he should be cut into tiny pieces and buried alive!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 13, 2006)

Isn't it interesting that this guy signs up and makes his first posts on both here and "the other board"'s website today to post that......

Flamer is too nice of a word for him. He probably pulls the legs off of flies so they have to crash land. What a tool.

:ruh:


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 13, 2006)

Little background...

According to the ELSES website, there are no "JEFF's" signed up to take the PE in Oct '06.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff, you totally got pwn3d by MIG!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

I think for folks posting bogus info we will have to award them with a pink user color


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

> I think for folks posting bogus info we will have to award them with a pink user color


Great idea.

A new member group has just been created.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2006)

I banned him while I was at it.

:kick:

Bogus info poster is worse than those spambots we get sometimes.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn, RG is fast.

He beat me to making the PINK group.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

hey, last months invoice may not be going out today, but god dammit , I always wanted a pink memebr group..

now all thr copy girls are going to want to be "pink" also though...


----------



## MattC (Dec 13, 2006)

Posters must include a link to the state website. Lying posters will be shelled with high velocity projectiles. Truthful posters that provide links to failing results may be subject to collateral damage :dddd: .


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 13, 2006)

> hey, last months invoice may not be going out today, but god dammit , I always wanted a pink member..


uh..... TMI, RG.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

> > hey, last months invoice may not be going out today, but god dammit , I always wanted a pink member..
> 
> 
> uh..... TMI, RG.


OMG, LMAO!!!

:rotflmao


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

Pink member GROUP (dont be selective cutting and pasting  )

lol, I guess the pink color was correct for someone who works out of the :

_San Francisco Department of Telecommunications and Information Services_

:thatsgay: :


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 13, 2006)

good stuff.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 13, 2006)

> Pink member GROUP (dont be selective cutting and pasting  )
> lol, I guess the pink color was correct for someone who works out of the :
> 
> _San Francisco Department of Telecommunications and Information Services_
> ...


Oh, ok. When I got to the part where you said you wanted a pink member, I quit reading.

:???:


----------



## Max Power (Dec 13, 2006)

Might want to change the thread title too so no one (else) has a heart attack.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2006)

Will do...I know just the title.


----------



## cement (Dec 13, 2006)

the FORCE is with VT! ;hea59


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 13, 2006)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 15, 2006)

jeff,

nice avatar man


----------



## DrFranz (Dec 15, 2006)

> are you serious?
> damn this is too early if this is true..
> 
> anyways, congrats :claps:


HAHAHAHAHAHA

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

:whatever:


----------

